# MES 30 Side Shelf



## cobrasjp (Jun 17, 2016)

I got a really good deal from Masterbuilt on their side shelf for the MES 30.  $10.45 shipped to my door.

Installed it today and I'm very pleased with it.  Installation was quick and painless; the fit was perfect.  It's reasonably sturdy and very easy to raise and lower.  

And, very important to me, the MB cover still fits.

Overall, I'd say it was $10 well spent.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 17, 2016)

Any pics?   Never heard of it


----------



## cobrasjp (Jun 17, 2016)

I should have taken pics.  Didn't ever occur to me at the time. I'll take some tomorrow. 

The side shelf is shown on Masterbuilt's website. I wasn't willing to gamble on it by paying full price. But I couldn't pass it up  for the price they quoted me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting!

I'd like to see a photo too.

Al


----------



## cobrasjp (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's pictures I took this morning.  

With the cover on showing how it still fits:













2016-06-18%2012.04.03.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18%2012.04.11.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016






With the shelf folded down:













2016-06-18%2012.04.28.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.04.34.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.04.45.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016






With the shelf up:













2016-06-18 12.05.06.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.05.17.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.05.27.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.06.16.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


















2016-06-18 12.05.50.jpg



__ cobrasjp
__ Jun 18, 2016


----------



## jted (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the photo's.    Jted


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice addition!

Al


----------



## daricksta (Jun 19, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> Here's pictures I took this morning.
> 
> With the cover on showing how it still fits:
> 
> ...


I could really use this, too. It lists for $40. How'd you get it for $10.45 including shipping?


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 19, 2016)

That is definitely worth the 10 bucks. I bet it will help.  Thats one thing definitely needing is a table to set things on close by. Wish my style MES 30 had one


----------



## cmayna (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice especially for that price!  I just found one from Home Depot for $16.08 delivered.  Here's a pic of one on a Gen 1 unit.   Oh boy! More toys!!!!  A shelf for the beer!

CobraSJP,  thanks for the tip.













image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------



## cobrasjp (Jun 19, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I could really use this, too. It lists for $40. How'd you get it for $10.45 including shipping?


I called MB and told them that I bought a smoker in February and two weeks later bought one for my nephew's wedding present (his bride's idea; I think she's a catch!).  On my recommendation, 4 family members also bought MES 30s.  

I asked them if I could get any good deals on accessories since I have resulted in them selling a few smokers.  I thought they would just laugh at the suggestion.  So I was really surprised when they offered me the side table for the reduced price.  

Now that I have installed it and used it, I think it is probably worth the full MSRP, or close to it.  It is a quality addition to the smoker.  I just wasn't ready to pay full MSRP without knowing more about it.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 19, 2016)

You know I got a new guy at work hooked on getting a smoker after showing him all the good food I've made from my pics. Then turned him on to this site also. Wonder how many people from my job it would take for me to get a deal like that.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh man. Thanks cmayna for also showing that one. Oh yeah. A new toy coming home.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 20, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I called MB and told them that I bought a smoker in February and two weeks later bought one for my nephew's wedding present (his bride's idea; I think she's a catch!).  On my recommendation, 4 family members also bought MES 30s.
> 
> I asked them if I could get any good deals on accessories since I have resulted in them selling a few smokers.  I thought they would just laugh at the suggestion.  So I was really surprised when they offered me the side table for the reduced price.
> 
> Now that I have installed it and used it, I think it is probably worth the full MSRP, or close to it.  It is a quality addition to the smoker.  I just wasn't ready to pay full MSRP without knowing more about it.


That was really inventive thinking. Right now I place my MES 30 on an old children's play table and I use a small outdoor plastic table for placing some things on. Later in the year I'll buy this shelf since there are times I could really use something like it.


----------



## candurin (Jun 20, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I got a really good deal from Masterbuilt on their side shelf for the MES 30. $10.45 shipped to my door.
> 
> Installed it today and I'm very pleased with it. Installation was quick and painless; the fit was perfect. It's reasonably sturdy and very easy to raise and lower.
> 
> ...


Can you find a part number on the item or your packaging slip? I see there are three different shelf part numbers from MB.  One is  20101513 and this is the one that is available for $16 at Home Depot. The other is 20100814, which lists for $40 on the MB website.  There is yet another model number, 20101613, which is available from a number of places for around $25.

I'm still trying to determine the difference between them.  It would appear as though they are specific to different models of smokers (but, I bet some may be cross compatible).


----------



## cobrasjp (Jun 20, 2016)

candurin said:


> Can you find a part number on the item or your packaging slip? I see there are three different shelf part numbers from MB.  One is  20101513 and this is the one that is available for $16 at Home Depot. The other is 20100814, which lists for $40 on the MB website.  There is yet another model number, 20101613, which is available from a number of places for around $25.
> 
> I'm still trying to determine the difference between them.  It would appear as though they are specific to different models of smokers (but, I bet some may be cross compatible).


The packing slip and the label on the box both say part number 20101613.  It fits perfectly on my MES 30 p/n 20076916, which is generation 2.5 but with RF remote instead of BT.  It's the black one manufactured for QVC that didn't sell.


----------



## diamondmarco (Jun 21, 2016)

It works on the MES 40 also. I have the 40 with the side vent and the table attached on that side. It works well whether the table is up or folded down. Mine gets a lot of use.


----------



## candurin (Jun 21, 2016)

I emailed MB.  I'm just trying to determine which shelf fits the 2.5 BT versions.  Seems like the one you purchased will.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 21, 2016)

[h4]  [/h4][h4]Here's what Home Depot's ad says.  If it fits the newer MES series, then better yet for all.[/h4][h4]  [/h4][h4]  [/h4][h4]  [/h4][h4]PRODUCT OVERVIEW[/h4]
[h2]Model # 20101513[/h2][h2]Internet # 203868167[/h2]

Fits most 30 in. or 40 in. Masterbuilt digital electric smokers with top rearmount controllers. It is designed to easily attach to door hinge bolt and handle bolts. Made of solid steel construction.

Fits 30 in. or 40 in. Masterbuilt digital electric smokers
Provides extra food preparation space
Easy to assemble no drilling required
Folds down for easy storage


----------



## daricksta (Jun 21, 2016)

candurin said:


> Can you find a part number on the item or your packaging slip? I see there are three different shelf part numbers from MB.  One is  20101513 and this is the one that is available for $16 at Home Depot. The other is 20100814, which lists for $40 on the MB website.  There is yet another model number, 20101613, which is available from a number of places for around $25.
> 
> I'm still trying to determine the difference between them.  It would appear as though they are specific to different models of smokers (but, I bet some may be cross compatible).


I'm comparing both online now. There's a subtle difference between the two shelves. They're both solid steel construction. The one sold by Home Depot may be an older design and perhaps that's why the price is much lower than on the MB site. Note the two holes on the top left side. 













e144de41-af27-4764-8f83-69a696f7a991_1000.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Jun 21, 2016






Now, this is the one sold on the MB site: 













20100814-1.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Jun 21, 2016






Note the two white holes on the end of the bar. From what I read, the original (I guess it's the one sold at HD) didn't fit ALL 30" and 40" electric digital smoking models and this is a re-design. I found the 3rd model you mentioned on Amazon. That description lists the special three MES 30 & 40 models that it fits. Looking at the photos, I think it's too small to meet my needs. It's designed mainly to hold gloves or bottles of sauces, mustards, ketchup,or spices which is something I don't really need. I think if you try to place food on there the weight would start to tip the smoker over onto its side. I always place my MES 30 on a small card table and if I place it far back enough from the front of the table I have all the room I need for gloves and even placing a serving platter down on the table in front of the smoker. If I need more working space I have a small resin table nearby.

View media item 476255


----------



## candurin (Jun 21, 2016)

Masterbuilt confirmed that the Gen 2.5 models require shelf 20101613, which hang on the left side (while facing) of the unit.


----------



## candurin (Jun 23, 2016)

Got it from Amazon warehouse deals ($14, shipped).  The only issue is that the box was damaged.  Shelf and hardware are perfect.  Got it installed in under 5 minutes (I was too laze to remove entire cover):













IMG_1132.JPG



__ candurin
__ Jun 23, 2016


















IMG_1133.JPG



__ candurin
__ Jun 23, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my side shelf yesterday.  Pretty nice though I really don't know if I will use it very often.  It was at a price I simply couldn't refuse.

I noticed that the stock cover is much harder to install. Very tight in width with the shelf in a collapsed position.  Maybe the cover is too old and shrunk some.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daricksta (Jun 29, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Got my side shelf yesterday. Pretty nice though I really don't know if I will use it very often. It was at a price I simply couldn't refuse.
> 
> I noticed that the stock cover is much harder to install. Very tight in width with the shelf in a collapsed position. Maybe the cover is too old and shrunk some.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "stock cover"? I bought the black MB cover with the name and logo on the outside. I think it also isn't wide enough to fit over the shelf but then I don't own the shelf. It's possible that MB developed the different shelves after the cover was designed and have never offered a wider cover.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, a very old nylon type of cover with the name on the upper left and yes,  odds are the shelf was introduced well after the introduction of the Gen 1 smoker.  It does fit but just being very snug.


----------

